
Hiding the Real Africa : Why NGOs prefer bad news - nir
http://www.cjr.org/reports/hiding_the_real_africa.php?page=all
======
SlipperySlope
I wonder when Chinese manufacturing jobs will get moved to Africa? Underway by
2020?

